# Der [Howto Media] Thread



## ecols (15. August 2007)

Hier können Fragen zur Bild/videobearbeitung gepostet und beantwortet werden.. 

Hier zum beispiel ein kleines Tutorial in "Final Cut Pro" zum thema Zeitlupen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYwHnRkaRRY&NR=1


----------



## Icke84 (15. August 2007)

kurzes und gutes tutorial von inhalt her.

aber der typ sollte selber mal nen paar gestaltungsgrundlagen lernen.

die orange schrift auf dem verlauf is nich wirklich gut lesbar.
dann mit der musik, die is ja etwas zu laut am ende  


mich würde mal interessieren mit was die meisten leute hier schneiden?
dann kann man am besten tutorials posten.
denke nämlich das mehr leute nen pc haben und kein mac, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (15. August 2007)

Ich schneide meine videos mit dem einfachen Videos Movie Maker.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2007)

Der stink normale Windows movie maker tuts auch ganz ordentlich


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2007)

Sony Vegas 7.0. sehr feines teil
für fotos Adobe photoshop lightroom 1.0 und manchmal paint.net
für panoramas: Hugin mit autopano und endblend.

ich denke da wird sich demnächst noch der klassiker, photoshop einreihen.

@cyro fotographierst du trialbilder als raw's? wenn ja was nimmst du als konverter. bei mir ists lightroom.


----------



## Icke84 (15. August 2007)

dann meld ich mich auch nochma und sage womit ich schneide oder dvds mache.

hauptsächlich Premiere Pro + After Effects + Photoshop

früher auch mal Sony Vegas Video, falls da jemand fragen hat.

auf arbeit mit final cut pro 5 und
dvd studio pro 4 <-   super programm wie ich finde


mit fotos hab ich nich so viel am hut, aber da is ja eisbein gerade voll dabei wa


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2007)

wat, ich und fotos? ne kein ahnung von... schlechte ausrüstung und grottige fotos 
du bist doch immer der der inner s bahn die fotos macht.


----------



## V!RUS (18. August 2007)

Ah, schönes Thema, gerade passend.  

Diese Kamera besitze ich. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden, Aufnahmen sind bestens, aber mit den Dateien, die die Kamera auf die SD-Karte schreibt, kann ich nichts anfangen. Die Clips sind im MTS-Format. Zum Schneiden hab ich sonst immer Sony Vegas benutzt, sehr praktisches Programm, das kennt nur nicht die Dateien. 

Von Panasonic gabs ein Programm dabei, mit dem man aber wirklich nur sehr grob "schneiden" konnte und die Dateien dann auf DVD brennen. 

Weiter komm ich nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee? Ein Konverter zu AVI oder Ähnlichem wär echt praktisch.


----------



## Icke84 (18. August 2007)

hi virus,

da dieses neue format "AVCHD" noch nicht weit verbreitet ist gibt es kaum software die damit umgehen können.

ich glaube gehört zu haben das ulead video studio 11 +plugin damit umgehen können soll.

ich hab hier mal nen paar links die du mal durcharbeiten solltest.

http://www.matusz.ch/blog/2007/05/01/panasonic-hdc-sd1-video-kamera/

http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/sony-hdr-sr1-and-mts-file-conversion-to-mpeg-t332263.html


müsste jedenfalls reichen als überganglösung.
es werden bestimmt bald kostenlose konvertierungsprogramme folgen.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. August 2007)

So, ich geb auch mal eben meinen Senf dazu, hab grad nix zu tun!

Also, für Fotos find ich Adobe Photoshop 1A, abartig viele Möglichkeiten, aber die Software is fast koomplexer als n SAP System  

Für Videos, wenn ich mal welche machen, hab ich immer iMovie genommen. Is so n Programm was beim Mac im Softwarepaket enthalten ist. Es ist vielleicht nicht das beste, und die Komprimierung ist tinnef, aber es geht alles relativ einfach.


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2007)

marcus, meinst du wieder das kostenlos? 
kann mir kaum vorstellen das es für AVCHD kostenlose tools gibt wenns noch nicht mal für .mov nur einige wenige gibt ( mir ist das nur Bink bekannt an kostenlosen sachn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (19. August 2007)

ne meine nicht "das kostenlos"

was willste denn ins .mov umwandeln? oder vom .mov in avi?

da gibts so viele kostenlose tools.

z.B. Super konvertiert dir fast alles zu alles, und das ist kostenlos

und es gibt noch so viel mehr an guter freeware.


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2007)

okay...


----------



## V!RUS (19. August 2007)

@Icke: Besten Dank.

Ich werd das mal mit VirtualDub und dem PlugIn (oder was es ist) ausprobieren. 
Trotzdem bisschen ärgerlich, ich dachte mit SD-Karte gäbs keine Probleme mit dem Umwandeln.


----------



## Icke84 (19. August 2007)

ne virus,

die SD karte hat nichts mit dem format zu tun, das ist nur der datenträger.

da kannste jedes format raufpappen, gibt noch andere kameras die auch ne SD drin haben und in .mp4 aufnehmen oder auch als dv avi... usw.

aber nehm das erstmal als übergang, wenns denn weiter verbreitet is kommen werden schon mehr programme rauskommen.


----------



## isah (19. August 2007)

Wie viel HD-Video passt'n auf ne sd Karte?


----------



## ecols (21. August 2007)

DAS...


..kommt auf die Größe der SD Karte an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. August 2007)

Ist mir klar, die groesste SD muesste doch 8 gb sein, oder? So'n grober Wert bei durchschnittlicher Qualitaet wuerde mich interessieren.


----------



## Icke84 (21. August 2007)

auf 8GB passen bis zu 180min drauf.

zwar noch nich so günstig wie ne HDV Kasette, aber das wird bestimmt noch

HDV (64min) ca. 10

SDHC 4GB (90min) ca. 40


----------



## isah (21. August 2007)

Das ist ja schon ordentlich, ich frage wegen den HDV Cam's die nur nen SD Slot haben, konnte mir nicht vorstellen das die brauchbar sind.


----------



## Icke84 (21. August 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Ah, schönes Thema, gerade passend.
> 
> Diese Kamera besitze ich. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden, Aufnahmen sind bestens, aber mit den Dateien, die die Kamera auf die SD-Karte schreibt, kann ich nichts anfangen. Die Clips sind im MTS-Format. Zum Schneiden hab ich sonst immer Sony Vegas benutzt, sehr praktisches Programm, das kennt nur nicht die Dateien.
> 
> ...



Sony Vegas (7e) Nero 7 (nero vision) TMPenc 4 express oder Pinnacle Studio11

das sind bis jetzt die programme die mit AVCHD umgehen können.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. August 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Ah, schönes Thema, gerade passend.
> 
> Diese Kamera besitze ich. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden, Aufnahmen sind bestens, aber mit den Dateien, die die Kamera auf die SD-Karte schreibt, kann ich nichts anfangen. Die Clips sind im MTS-Format. Zum Schneiden hab ich sonst immer Sony Vegas benutzt, sehr praktisches Programm, das kennt nur nicht die Dateien.
> 
> ...



ich hab die rezzesion zu der cam gelesen. ich wollt mir vor kurzem auch eine HD cam bestellen und bin jetzt echt auch der meinung es ist noch zu früh für HD. ich werd noch ein jahr warten oder so.. die entwicklung mit Cams die auf karten aufzeichnen ist eigentlich sehr geil weil mini DV bänder sind doch auch ********. nach 2 jahren ist der kopf fertig und das laufwerk nervt im zeitalter von direktem zugriff überall beim rumspulen.  genauso wie die noch viel bescheuerten video kasetten (hab vor kurzem meinen video rekorder reaktiviert und alte kasetten geschaut. wahnsinn!) also die zeiten für bänder sind wenns nach mir geht vorbei. 
wenn ich aber les dass die schon wieder anfangen die daten so krass zu reduzieren dass bei schnellen kamerabewegungen der prozessor nicht mitkommt und das bild ruckelt dann braucht das noch seine zeit und ich film weiter mit mini DV bis gscheite Karten HD cams gibt die auch hoffentlich mal mehr als 25 frames pro Sekunde schaffen weil das ist das was mich auch absolut nervt! das muss variabel sein und zwar von 25 - 100. 25 frames sind für sportaufnahmen mit zeitlupe doch absolut beschränkt.


----------



## V!RUS (22. August 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> Sony Vegas (7e) Nero 7 (nero vision) TMPenc 4 express oder Pinnacle Studio11
> 
> das sind bis jetzt die programme die mit AVCHD umgehen können.



Ich hab bis jetzt nur Vegas 6, dann werd ichs mal mit 7 probieren, danke.



525Rainer schrieb:


> ich hab die rezzesion zu der cam gelesen. ich wollt mir vor kurzem auch eine HD cam bestellen und bin jetzt echt auch der meinung es ist noch zu früh für HD. ich werd noch ein jahr warten oder so.. die entwicklung mit Cams die auf karten aufzeichnen ist eigentlich sehr geil weil mini DV bänder sind doch auch ********.



Die Rezensionen hab ich auch gelesen, aber ich bin ziemlich günstig an die Kamera rangekommen. Ich hab ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht und bin eigentlich bestens zufrieden. Ein paar "schnelle" Aufnahmen hab ich auch gemacht, wobei ich kein Ruckeln oder Ähnliches gemerkt habe. Ich bin aber auch nicht so der Profi, was Kameras angehen.

Dem mit den Kassetten kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte vorher eine Standart-MiniDV-Kamera. Das Übertragen auf den PC nervt (wobei ich auch kein Firewire hatte, damit gehts natürlich leichter). Am Ende hatte ich auch immer öfter Probleme mit der Kamera (Streifen im Bild, Kassette konnte nicht vernünftig beschrieben werden etc.). Das ist mit der SD-Karte besser. Man hat ein anschauliches Menu und kann sich da jede Szene auswählen, ansehen, löschen in der Kamera. Allgemein ist die Panasonic sehr leicht zu bedienen, da bekommt das selbst ein Amateur wie ich hin.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. August 2007)

wo krieg ich das vegas her? hab das schon ma öfters gesucht aber nie gefunden....

oder muss man sich dat kaufen


----------



## ecols (12. September 2007)

Hab heute ein technisch interessantes Video gefunden. Es ist auf jeden Fall SEHR aufwändig in der Nachbearbeitung. Fand die Idee gut, vielleicht könnte man das eine oder andere gut in nem Trial Vid verbauen..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsrcVV7nsb8


----------



## bike 20 (13. Februar 2008)

Weis jemand wie man zu den einzelnen Frequenzen der Musik einzelne Abschnitte wiedergeben kann. z.B.http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=4839997440886896406&q=chokapic+video+8+girona&total=1&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Februar 2008)

du meinst doch nich etwa, einfach nen schnitt bei jedem highlight in dem lied zu setzen oder?  das gibts keinen trick, einfach schneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (15. Februar 2008)

Ey!

Wo läd man am besten Videos hoch?

Ich hätte gern bessere Bildqualität als YouTube, Einbindungsmöglichkeit in die Website, keine Popups, deutsch wäre schön.

Oder weiß jemand, wie man bei YouTube bessere Bildquali hinbekommt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## linus93 (16. Februar 2008)

in der schule ham wir nen kunst medien kurs da schneiden wir auf i mac`s
mit dem programm i movie ist ganz gut


----------



## Katze (17. Februar 2008)

linus93 schrieb:


> in der schule ham wir nen kunst medien kurs da schneiden wir auf i mac`s
> mit dem programm i movie ist ganz gut



hallo.

programm meinte ich nicht, sondern internetplattform.

ich habe gestern 2 trialer in köln am rheinufer gesehen. vielleicht dich?!

mfg
denny aus hannover


----------



## ecols (17. Februar 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/ 

nagelneu und saugut..


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2008)

mit welchem programm kann ich .amr datein lesen bzw. womit konvertieren zu .mp3

geht um audio aufnahmen die ich mit meinem K800i gemacht hab


----------



## MortiZ (28. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mit welchem programm kann ich .amr datein lesen bzw. womit konvertieren zu .mp3
> 
> geht um audio aufnahmen die ich mit meinem K800i gemacht hab



mit google wäre dir geholfen
da gibts einige tuturials zur konvertierung von .amr zu .mp3 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&rls=de&hs=TWe&q=.amr+&btnG=Suche&lr=


----------

